# What shirt with an Olive suit?



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up a bargain priced Olive/Tan suit for the summer. It's sharkskin, but only a bit shinier than most of you would wear- not the sharkskin of old.

I have looked at a white shirt and black pattern ties with the suit and those really work.

I do not have any "earth tone" or warm shirt colors at all. What would you suggest as a shirt to wear with an olive suit?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

White or french blue.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

French blue, blue end-on-end or ecru.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Cream or even better, ivory, as sold by Harvie & Hudson:

Or ecru as sold by BB:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=1065236&Parent_Id=662&default_color=Blue

Burgundy ties go well with these types of shirts and an olive suit.

Light blue shirts, especially in end-on-end or oxford pinpoint, also look good with olive suits and ties in yellow/gold colorways.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Ecru, white or light blue will work good ...


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

I typically wear cream or ecru with my olive suit, I feel some whites can be too stark for the earthen olive, and the cream is a better compliment. I also enjoy subtle blues, again nothing too shocking with my olive, but maybe I'm underselling the olivey goodness.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

White or a light blue would work best with the olive.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I just received my custom Lands' End shirt in ivory. I bought it to go with an olive/tan suit. Looks great!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

bbcrock said:


> I picked up a bargain priced Olive/Tan suit for the summer. It's sharkskin, but only a bit shinier than most of you would wear- not the sharkskin of old.
> 
> I have looked at a white shirt and black pattern ties with the suit and those really work.
> 
> I do not have any "earth tone" or warm shirt colors at all. What would you suggest as a shirt to wear with an olive suit?


Ecru, pale pink, pale blue and white. Burgundy stripes on white, and any stripes or checks in the colors already mentioned.


----------



## woodenchair (Oct 21, 2008)

Wearing a blue or white shirt with an olive suit is perhaps not the best choice. For one thing, the blue of the shirt and green of the suit together would likely harmonize poorly, often the case of the combination of blue and green.

Colors such as ivory, light beige, light gold, and light peach may be better complements to your olive suit.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Many of the previously posted colors will go` ....*

One of my favorite shirts to wear with olive is a bengal stripe in orange.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Color choice is such a subjective matter.

I would use the French blue suggested above several times. Contrary to woodenchair, I think that it would go very well. There is a certain nostalgia with that combination, as it was quite popular in the early '70s.

White is going to work, too, and probably would be the choice for more formal occasions.

Beige all the way through to dark tan is also a combination that I have seen work with olive, although I would probably avoid it for other than more casual, or at least just plain workaday wear, especially if you expect to take the coat off.

Something in the brick, or rust, or russet strain might be effective, assuming the right tie could be found. There are many that combine rusts and olive, along with some black. The tie _caveat_ applies to all the above.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I would go for some thing a bit different I picked up a pale lemon shirt recently which goes well with a pair of olive chinos. 

If your only going to wear it work then the ivory and pale blue would be my picks, you couldn't go wrong with either.


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

I am want to stick with ecru, ivory, beiges with such a suit. The right tie is the key.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

woodenchair said:


> Wearing a blue or white shirt with an olive suit is perhaps not the best choice. For one thing, the blue of the shirt and green of the suit together would likely harmonize poorly, often the case of the combination of blue and green.
> 
> Colors such as ivory, light beige, light gold, and light peach may be better complements to your olive suit.


I disagree completely. Not everyone looks good in ivory/tan or pastel shirts. Some of us need the blues.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

White shirt and burgundy tie.


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

I like pale pink with olive.

Personally, and on me, ivory's, tans etc. look terrible. And they also reminds me of cheap poly shirts...


----------



## Arthur Gluck Shirtmaker (Feb 17, 2009)

*Arthur Gluck Shirtmaker*

A ecru cream or light beige shirt would look stunning with an olive suite. You can also come to a shirtmaker with a swatch of the suit and match fabrics on display.

Michael Spitzer
president Arthur Gluck Shirtmaker
212-755-8165


----------



## reganori (Feb 22, 2009)

It depends on one's coloring/season. 

Without that consideration, ecru/eggshell, olive stripe with white/blue background, tattersol check with some olive in the pattern, ocean/sky blue, pink, and peach/salmon/coral.

Then it comes down to the tie:icon_smile:


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

Ecru, cream, some yellow.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think that the only shirt that wouldn't look good would be one where you attempted to get the same color. That should be a really versatile suit.


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

Blue, ecru, light yellow, pink. Maybe even a blue and white stripe.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Olive is a great color.

For more suggestions see the article *Practical Color Help* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Clothes Articles/ColorReality.htm

Linked from the articles on the Home Page:








*COORDINATION*
*
Coordination
Color Coordination
Practical Color Help*
*Color Made Simple!*

There is a chart in that article which will help with some color selections for olive and other colors.


----------

